# 30 P)UNDER



## HOWARD SODRICK (May 11, 2006)

* Shot a 30 pounder--10 inch brush with 3 other beards--1 inch spurs--Dressed out at 20 lbs. SHAMOKIN< PA.*


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Post some pic's of it!

Show that bird off!

Congrats :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

sounds bogus....thats a big turkey


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

30 lbs. id have tosee it to believe it


----------

